# Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf



## akf1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I was hoping someone could help me connect my JBL GT0937 6x9 speakers to my Sony CDX-GT705DX head unit? 
Being a complete newbie I'm not sure what leads I need or if this is even possible(?!)
The head unit itself has the usual sony outputs including a front and rear pair of RCA outputs which I would have thought I could run a lead from through to the boot of the car but I wanted to double check this was correct before buying myself a nice long RCA lead! Also, the speakers themselves have pin connections rather than RCA so how would I go about changing the connections?
I was also wondering if anyone had any tips on (discreetly!) running leads from the front of the car to the boot or on how to go about fitting the speakers to the back shelf?
Any info you could give me would be awesome!
Cheers


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (akf1)*

RCA's are low voltage and Speaker wires are high voltage. You need to run speaker wires to the speakers, or run RCA's to an amplifier and then run speaker wires from the amp to the speakers. As for running wires to the boot, pry up the side trim that runs along under the side rails of the car under where the door would be when closed. They just pry up and there is plenty of room to run wires there. Starts at the kickpanel and goes to the trunk.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (akf1)*

Why would you want to add 6x9's to the shelf anyway?


----------



## akf1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (pwnt by pat)*

I just assumed that the parcel shelf was the best place to put 6x9's(!?) Would you recommend anywhere else?


----------



## akf1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (CMihalcheon)*

OK thanks! Where would I run the speaker wires from though? Sorry if I'm being a bit dense!


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (akf1)*

Are you replacing any other speakers for the 6x9's or adding them on top of the stock speakers. If your adding them to the stock system, you'll most likely need an amplifier, because the Deck could not handle the lowered resistance with the extra speakers. Best place to run speaker wires from is the head unit. If you disconnect another set of speakers and run those wires to the 6x9's then you could do that easily.
in my opinion your money would be better spent on a good set of component speakers for the front, but thats just me


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (CMihalcheon)*

darn you and you post stealers.....
Yeah, if you're just adding speakers and not replacking any, it's not going to work. You have to replace a speaker to add a speaker if you don't want to install an amplifier.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
Yeah, if you're just adding speakers and not replacking any, it's not going to work. You have to replace a speaker to add a speaker if you don't want to install an amplifier.

Couldn't have said it better myself. . . . Oh wait


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (CMihalcheon)*

At least I didn't copy and paste


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (pwnt by pat)*

Great minds think alike I guess. So akf1, do you have the 6x9 speakers already, or are you going to go buy some to install??


----------



## akf1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (CMihalcheon)*

I have the 6x9's already, I just changed cars and took them out of my old car. I'm not sure what's best to do with them now! 
I want to give the 4 stock speakers a bit of extra low end kick but am a bit stuck for cash and dont want to completely pull the interior apart! and unfortunately a box subwoofer is out of the question because im a drummer and need to be putting the seats down and filling all the space in the boot quite often! a dilemma!hehe
thanks for getting back to me! any suggestions you have would be really appreciated!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fitting and wiring 6x9's to parcel shelf of mkIV Golf (akf1)*

Honestly, there's no easy or cheap way to go about what you want to do. I just would set them on a shelf somewhere until you find someone to buy 'em or can get an amp for 'em.


----------

